# Reading for nursery staff



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi all
I'm after some recommendations for books for the nursery staff where LO is due to start in a few weeks.  We've talked through some issues which may arise, and they seem open to having some light reading  
Any recommendations for this age group?
Many thanks


----------



## Lindle (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Mouseycat

AdoptionUK developed a book for primary schools in Northern Ireland called 'let's Learn Together'. Although it's aimed at primary schools you may find it useful. You can download it at the link below.

http://www.adoptionuk.org/sites/default/files/documents/LetsLearnTogetherNIMarch2013.pdf

/links


----------



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

FAB Lindle!  I'm going to print this out and take it in to them xx


----------

